# [Xorg] redimensionner & décaler l'écran = desktop < screen

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

A cause d'une TV très peu coopérative (ne prenant pas en compte la résolution qu'on lui donne, forçant un mode différent, genre 750p au lieu de 720p), j'ai une image dont je ne vois ni le haut ni le bas. Forcément très peu pratique avec un bureau à l'écran (gnome par exemple), alors que XBMC (béni soit-il) a une option pour ne s'afficher que sur une portion d'écran (un bon workaround bien malin).

Bref, comme je n'ai pas la machine sous la main, l'idée est de trouver les différentes solutions possibles avant d'aller me casser les dents dessus.

J'avais en tête de voir ce qu'il est possible de faire avec xrandR (driver video radeon compatible on  dirait), alors que l'idée de jouer avec des modelines me révulse complètement.

Des suggestions, pour tricher sur ce qui est affiché à l'écran quand l'écran physique fait ce qu'il veut?

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver comment faire ce que je veux avec xrandr.

Je rappelle, je souhaite avoir un desktop plus petit que la résolution de l'écran (car en l'état, "ça dépasse" et il manque des bouts sur les bords).

J'avais comme idée d'utiliser l'option "virtual" dans xorg.conf, mais apparemment on peut avoir un bureau plus grand mais pas plus petit que l'écran (dans mon cas d'utilisation, des gens rapportent que ça a diminué aussi la résolution de l'écran, du coup cela ne résout pas le problème).

Des suggestions?  :Smile: 

----------

